# Band hunting getting harder



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

If you liek to target geese with bands.Well get ready to have it harder for you. They are going to start banding them with black bands this year.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

I think that would be sweet! I don't target bands, but a black one sure would look cool next to the silver one I have


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yea i think they are going to look cool. i need to get one of each.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I need to actually kill a goose..any goose


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

that'd be cool. I'm still waiting for a grebe band!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> that'd be cool. I'm still waiting for a grebe band!


I hear Ogden Bay is the place to get those!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> that'd be cool. I'm still waiting for a grebe band!


Golf I think I can help you out with that .


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

So, did the DWR use black bands this year?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

@ FM, 

short answer... yep. 


edit: its a rumor though, lol.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Longgun said:


> @ FM,
> 
> short answer... yep.
> 
> edit: its a rumor though, lol.


Not a rumor. I saw the black bands being deployed with my own eyes. The day I helped they were trying to band half with silver and half black. It is part if a study to see if the number of band returns lowers with the use of black bands. Also to see if a larger number of silver or black are reported.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

I sincerely hope this black band study helps with its intended purpose.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Once you go black, you wont ever go back...:shock:
Someone had to say it. I don't care if it is black, silver, or bright orange. I like to hear where the birds has been.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: ... :tape:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Interesting concept I suppose. I really have never noticed the bands on geese when they drop in the spread. I'm too busy looking at the birds themselves. It's always a surprise though when the dog comes back with a banded bird. 
I take it the black bands are probably more for the guys that scout out birds that are on the ground and try to stalk them, or maybe the guys that go to the parks and shoot them with pellet guns just for the band.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Interesting concept I suppose. I really have never noticed the bands on geese when they drop in the spread. I'm too busy looking at the birds themselves. It's always a surprise though when the dog comes back with a banded bird.
> I take it the black bands are probably more for the guys that scout out birds that are on the ground and try to stalk them, or maybe the guys that go to the parks and shoot them with pellet guns just for the band.


The new bands were primarily implemented so it's a bit tougher for fellas to land geese and pick the banded birds out when they're strolling around in the decoys.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Josh Noble said:


> The new bands were primarily implemented so it's a bit tougher for fellas to land geese and pick the banded birds out when they're strolling around in the decoys.


Guys really do that? That makes perfect sense if that's the case.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Guys really do that? That makes perfect sense if that's the case.


Yes..yes they do!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I've never understood how people enjoy glassing for bands once the geese have landed in the spread. I hate having to jump birds back up. Once a bird lands, it just doesn't feel the same when you have to jump them out of the decoys. A lot of times while duck hunting, if I pull up a hair late and the bird lands, than I just let them swim and wait for the next bird to come in. Some like getting them to land and like the feeling of fooling them all the way. Whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

It is only possible to land geese in the decoys if you wear a black hoody, have a lanyard full if bands and are hunting over a spread of Avery decoys.....I know from experience.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Lol Geeeezzus!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Donttreadonme said:


> It is only possible to land geese in the decoys if you wear a black hoody, have a lanyard full if bands and are hunting over a spread of Avery decoys.....I know from experience.


There's actually some truth to your statement bud. How exactly do you think he got that lanyard full of bands and collars? hehe

Avery decoys? Those must be simply incredible and only available to the upper crust of Cache Valley hardcore waterfowlers as I've never seen them and I work for Avery. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It will be interesting to see the final ratio of black bands vs. silver bands at the end of the season. I like the idea.

I have a black hoodie, a few bands and some Avery decoys. Donttreadonme, you are giving me hope man!:mrgreen:


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Josh Noble said:


> There's actually some truth to your statement bud. How exactly do you think he got that lanyard full of bands and collars? hehe
> 
> Avery decoys? Those must be simply incredible and only available to the upper crust of Cache Valley hardcore waterfowlers as I've never seen them and I work for Avery. :mrgreen:


Avery or GHG, it's all the same piece of Chinese crap to me 
G & H is the only way, I like my decoys built in the USA :mrgreen:


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Guys really do that? That makes perfect sense if that's the case.


I watch that happen on a regular basis every year. I don't understand the fascination with bands. particularly goose bands. I give them away. a little piece of metal means very little to me... but to each there own.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Donttreadonme said:


> It is only possible to land geese in the decoys if you wear a black hoody, have a lanyard full if bands and are hunting over a spread of Avery decoys.....I know from experience.


rolling eyes -O|o-o-||


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> rolling eyes -O|o-o-||


I have never been one to stir the pot. :mrgreen:

PS I am glad to see you staffing for Carlson's Chokes. They are the best in the biz.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

It is surprisingly easy to pick them out while they are landing in all honesty. I'll admit I think it is pretty cool to shoot a goose band (even if all of mine haven't traveled further than 10 miles). Once their landing gears are down and they are in pretty close you can see the band well before they land. Obviously that's a lot tougher with bigger flocks but if you can get a nice family bunch of 10 or so birds it is pretty easy in most cases to pick out the bands before they touch down.

Where abouts were they banding with the black bands? Golf course birds they relocated or what?


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> It is surprisingly easy to pick them out while they are landing in all honesty. I'll admit I think it is pretty cool to shoot a goose band (even if all of mine haven't traveled further than 10 miles). Once their landing gears are down and they are in pretty close you can see the band well before they land. Obviously that's a lot tougher with bigger flocks but if you can get a nice family bunch of 10 or so birds it is pretty easy in most cases to pick out the bands before they touch down.
> 
> Where abouts were they banding with the black bands? Golf course birds they relocated or what?


The black bands I saw were located in Cache County...not on a golf course.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

not letting the cat outta the bag as to where exactly these bands were plugged into the system BUUuuuut ... the black bands were used/installed in various locations.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Josh Noble said:


> The black bands I saw were located in Cache County...not on a golf course.


the band was used all over the place they banded. the switched them around. they was trying to use up the old bands before going all with black.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If you shoot a goose with a black band does that automatically make it a Utah bird? Or do other states do colored bands also?
I'm not a band freak, but I would like to have one certain band, a Jack Miner band.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> If you shoot a goose with a black band does that automatically make it a Utah bird? Or do other states do colored bands also?
> I'm not a band freak, but I would like to have one certain band, a Jack Miner band.


Are they still banding birds with Miner bands? I was under the impression that they haven't banded any new birds in several years. One of those would be an amazing find though!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> Are they still banding birds with Miner bands? I was under the impression that they haven't banded any new birds in several years. One of those would be an amazing find though!


Banding very few these days. That would make it even more special. I know I'm in the wrong flyway, but I can keep wishing.
Here's some information. http://jackminer.ca/ReportTaggingData.aspx


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

You never know Fowlmouth, ducks cross flyways all the time....getting a Miner band would really be a once-in-a-lifetime gift!


----------

